# Concerns voiced over safety issues in offshore oil and gas industry



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

With many foreign workers employed in Australia's offshore oil and gas industry fears are being raised that safety standards are not on line with international competitors. There are major safety problems, according to a new report from the Australian Council of Trade Unions, the Maritime Union of Australia and the Australian Workers Union.ACTU assistant secretary, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Concerns voiced over safety issues in offshore oil and gas industry...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## nelson castro (Nov 9, 2012)

Immediate action must be done to ease this dilemma.


----------

